
Instagram 'helped kill my daughter' (VIDEO) - onemoresoop
https://www.bbc.com/news/av/uk-46966009/instagram-helped-kill-my-daughter
======
onemoresoop
Instagram's response was: "We do not allow content that promotes or glorifies
eating disorders, self harm or suicide and will remove content of this kind"

Instead, they allow this content and display warnings and a help button. The
content available is very very graphic, the words go where o is replaced by a
noose, explicit self harm cuts and blood, etc.

